

When should a startup not accept venture capital? - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/When-should-a-startup-not-accept-venture-capital

======
rch
Capital should be a catalyst for growth.

If you're asking this question, then you probably either aren't ready for it,
or don't really need it.

